# lawn mower small engine...struggling



## joetab24 (Apr 10, 2009)

i really want to salvage this old mower, but i may have just screwed things up by not keeping track of how all of the carb pieces fit together. trying to decide if i should just get a new mower. this mower was given to me. it's at least 13-14 years old and not well maintained. this season it would start but then puttered out very quickly. my plan was to remove the carb and clean it, which i've never done before. i really need to find a manual for the carb. is there a common location for a carb's make/model #?

sorry...pics are a bit out of order



Lawn Mower is a Murray 
21" R/B - 4.5 TEC. PRISM - REG. HGT. ADJ. - Model # 21677X5A

i have the carb out... it has the #s 51-0 - 127


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"joetab" My best advice to you, based on experience with working on small engines such as this: Find a Techumseh (it appears to be a Techumseh) book covering this particular model. In the book there will be a chapter on carbs with instructions as to how to remove, disassemble, repair, and re-install the carb. It will also show where all those linkages go. I don't mind helping, but it would be, well literally writing a book here to guide you through this. Owing your own manual on this motor will be very helpful in the future also. Do a websearch for something like "Techumseh manuals", then narrow it down to your particular model. They are well worth the money spent. I own many manuals for Techumseh, and Briggs & Stratton motors going years back. That's why when a friend, or enemy, calls me to help with their motor they think I'm a genius. I DO NOT tell them I have the manuals though :thumbup:
Good Luck, David


----------

